# my first bull and first post



## roudy (Jan 20, 2009)

My 5 point herd bull believe it or not this little fella had himself 5 cows.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool! What's the story?


----------



## roudy (Jan 20, 2009)

Was told that there was 380 bull in this box canyon by a DWR officer,we went in looking for him for a coupole of days never seen him, heard him bugle once or twice and tried to get close but he wasn't having any of it. Spotted this five lower in the canyon the first time we went in by the third night he was looking pretty good and rather than go home with a unfilled tag we put the stalk on him moved in to about 200 yrds and cow called him in another hundred hit him with 100gr of pyrodex and a 350gr hornady sst one shot droped him in his tracks my first muzzy elk. worked untill 2:30 am to get him out and back to camp exhausted but satisfied he will be delicous. doing a eouropean mount will post pics when i am done. The buck is my 18 year old sons shot him saturday morning he is the best buck my boy has shot he is very proud of that one.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Congratts to you and your son!!! Welcome aboard!! :mrgreen:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice first (or second) post . Congrats. 8)


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice job, good looking bull. Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

great way to introduce yourself lol congrats!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very, very nice! Both animals! Congrats to you both!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

roudy said:


> Was told that there was 380 bull in this box canyon by a DWR officer,we went in looking for him for a coupole of days never seen him, heard him bugle once or twice and tried to get close but he wasn't having any of it. Spotted this five lower in the canyon the first time we went in by the third night he was looking pretty good and rather than go home with a unfilled tag *we put the stalk on him moved in to about 200 yrds and cow called him in another hundred hit him with 100gr of pyrodex and a 350gr hornady sst one shot droped him in his tracks my first muzzy elk*. worked untill 2:30 am to get him out and back to camp exhausted but satisfied he will be delicous. doing a eouropean mount will post pics when i am done. The buck is my 18 year old sons shot him saturday morning he is the best buck my boy has shot he is very proud of that one.


That's the way to do it !! Congrats to you !!


----------



## roudy (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank all you guys for your congrats on my hunt. I am excited to post more stories and info.


----------

